# Help with Venomous Snakes



## dannysargent (Oct 7, 2011)

im currently doing a powerpoint for university. i need some info on the most venomous snakes and i also need a list of the most dangerous snakes from the past year or two according to snake attacks/bites.


i have tried using google put i carnt get anything decent


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

dannysargent said:


> im currently doing a powerpoint for university. i need some info on the most venomous snakes and i also need a list of the most dangerous snakes from the past year or two according to snake attacks/bites.
> 
> 
> *i have tried using google put i carnt get anything decent*


As a university student, I would have thought that you should be able to research something like this without asking others to do the work for you. A good search of your university library would also help.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

You will need to define 'dangerous'. There is a difference between 'most likely to bite' and how 'potent' the venom is. 

Sea Kraits have very 'potent' venom - but as they don't often come into contact with humans I'm not sure how hight they would rank in a list of the most dangerous. 

Lists of recorded snake bites are only as good as the information given to the doctor - if out in the bush then the chances of a correct identification of the species that delivered the bite is likely to be slim.

What is the thrust of your presentation?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Lord Vetinari said:


> You will need to define 'dangerous'. There is a difference between 'most likely to bite' and how 'potent' the venom is.
> 
> Sea Kraits have very 'potent' venom - but as they don't often come into contact with humans I'm not sure how hight they would rank in a list of the most dangerous.
> 
> ...


:lol2: 'Thrust' :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Moshpitviper said:


> :lol2: 'Thrust' :lol2:


Everyone loves a good thrust. :lol2:


----------



## longqi (Feb 18, 2011)

This only refers to land snakes as sea snakes are a whole different ball game with very little accurate information on fatalities
That sea snakes do cause fatalities especially with native fishermen when they get them in nets at night is definite
But most of those deaths never get officially reported as snake bite

If most dangerous is classified as ones that kill more people than any others, then Saw Scaled Viper, Russels Viper, Puff adder, Cobra spp, will definitely be near the head of the list

If most dangerous is ones that potentially may kill you, mamba spp, taipan spp, brown spp, will be right up there
One qualification there is that most african and asian vens inject venom 85% of the time, whereas Aussie taipans and browns are somewhere around 20%
so although their venom is very strong your chance of survival is much higher than from say a cobra

If most dangerous means venomous snake most likely to bite without noticeable provocation possibly green pit vipers spp


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I could probably paw through some books later if you'd like some LD50's?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Op - Hope this helps: 

LD50 table

LD50 for various snakes.

I cant comment on how good that data is though.... it is the internet after all.


----------



## dannysargent (Oct 7, 2011)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Op - Hope this helps:
> 
> LD50 table
> 
> ...


Thank u at least or trying to help unlike some stuck up people


----------



## dannysargent (Oct 7, 2011)

ian14 said:


> As a university student, I would have thought that you should be able to research something like this without asking others to do the work for you. A good search of your university library would also help.


I can see where your coming from but I have searched the library and there's nothing in the way of statistics . I thought I would ask here as most professionals use this website. Just to be clear I wasn't asking for people to do the work its just that I needed some general information such as stats and a list of personal opinions on the most dangerous snakes in the way of venom potency


----------



## dannysargent (Oct 7, 2011)

Moshpitviper said:


> I could probably paw through some books later if you'd like some LD50's?


If you still want to help that would be awesome


----------



## longqi (Feb 18, 2011)

The problem with lists like LD50 is that only tells you which venom is strongest

It doesnt tell you which snake is more likely to kill you if you get bitten

Example
Top of the land snake LD50 is Inland Taipan
But as far as recorded deaths go the number is ZERO

Saw Scaled Viper is not even in the top 10 on LD50
Just in Sri Lanka it kills about 900 people per annum

There are so many other contributing factors that there will never be a definitive answer

A demonstrator in Thailand I knew pretty well died in 10 minutes from a King Cobra bite during a show
Hit him in the middle of the chest and they pump a huge amount of venom
But they also are not in the top 10 LD50

Medical invention is also of critical importance
That is why deaths are so low in Western countries


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

theres so many arguments over this its rediculous but my personal opinion is how much they interact with human contact, LD50 has to come into it but going against this is also locality and the medical supplies availible u take sri lanka both russles and saw scales aint that far removed from our native adder but yet they have no antivenine currently in mass production and alot of bites occur in paddy fields a million miles from a doctors. Also they rely on like village doctor type medicines if u look up land of a million snake bites online and watch that ul see the old lady with 2 magic stones. 

But then if u take into account a brown snake in aus there highly aggressive like to live in close proximity to human populations due to the rodents. But australia has one of the best venom medical training going due to everything there wanting to kill u lol even huge birds lol. 

then u have interlligence to take into account and volume of venom delivered which a king cobra wins hands down.

so there is no definitive list from top to bottom. my personal opinion is black mambas due to both there agressive nature and toxicity.. where as u can walk past a viper and if ur not in range then nout happens. 

and just to throw it into the mix boomslangs as far as im aware if u dont get antivenom from a bite in a short period of time ur in a whole world of beep 

Personally id just go off the LD50 and then Graph in the number of bites per year recorded or deaths and use that. its not like a uni proffessors gonna be that clued up on herpatology id assume 


u could always drop Dr fry and email on venom doc im sure hed be happy to supply u with some papers


----------

